# Funny Dog Pictures



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Please post funny pictures or videos of dogs. They don't have to be your dogs, just funny pictures or videos with dogs in them. Like this:


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

That made me giggle much more than it should have


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Attack of the Hoodie! and a smiling goofball!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Most of you have probably seen this video but I think it's very funny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

I spend entirely too much time on teh intarwebs.


----------



## Jewelzee94 (Jul 18, 2011)

The last one and first one I giggle entirely too much over..


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Jewelzee94 said:


>


I love this one. Probably because it is so true at my house.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

I think this one is kind of cute


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


>


I must protest! That dog should not be using that tree - he is obviously at the wrong tree because with a line like that - that is the "girl's tree."


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Charis said:


> I must protest! That dog should not be using that tree - he is obviously at the wrong tree because with a line like that - that is the "girl's tree."



LOL...No kiddin, eh? And he BEST put the seat down after!!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

This one made me giggle my hiney off the fist time I saw it. 










_*YIKES!!!*_


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## jessicass (Nov 10, 2011)

very funny,where do you find them?thanks for sharing


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

jessicass said:


> very funny,where do you find them?thanks for sharing


I'm glad you like them. I am hoping we can keep this thread going with lots more. 

I don't have a particular place to find them. I spend most of my internet time on sports, especially football, so I probably find most of them in the general topics forum for those sites where people are joking around about other things besides sports.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!..............................................


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

La la la la la la la la la .....I can't HEEEAR you!


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

This had me in tears...


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Nike80germany (Sep 29, 2011)

ok we have:
Grouchy dog:


Where is my drink?


Molly& Angel


and "Superdog"..lol..


----------



## tinkermiss (Oct 15, 2011)

Jewelzee94 said:


> The last one and first one I giggle entirely too much over..




i have to add the first few with the cat and dog remind me of oscar and my cat phoenix


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Jpepper (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## nbsandhills (Nov 24, 2011)

For those who have children... lol!


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a ton!! mostly northern breeds so prepare..


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

This is maggie to the T!


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

You have been busy! They are all really cute pictures


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

no I have them saved on my computer! lol


----------



## LenaCara (May 11, 2011)

I also spend the majority of my day looking at these


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Found a bunch googling


----------



## MightyAchilles (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

this is one of my faves, mainly because we had a psycho GSP at one point:


----------



## kep127 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have quite a few for this which I have been sent from my friends on rainy days to bring a  back...


----------



## LAN-LEE (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

LAN-LEE said:


>


Needs one more cycle, this time add more bleach.:laugh:


----------



## LAN-LEE (Mar 21, 2012)

let's wash scruffyness.... hehehe....


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)




----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

At World Rally events, even the dogs pitch in.


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

workerant said:


> At World Rally events, even the dogs pitch in.


Awesome...:laugh:


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

houla said:


> Awesome...:laugh:


That actually makes me kind of cringe... I know I'm overreacting, but any image of dogs in front of cars makes me worry.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Independent George said:


> That actually makes me kind of cringe... I know I'm overreacting, but any image of dogs in front of cars makes me worry.


I cringe too.


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Didn't even think of it like that, but I see your point. I'm a big fan of rally though we don't get to see much of it here in the US. These guys are the best drivers in the world. Formula one drivers even admit it. Car is stationary, stuck in a ditch, so I didn't see much danger.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

houla said:


> _These guys are the best drivers in the world_. Formula one drivers even admit it.


^
O'rly?
V


> _Car is stationary, stuck in a ditch_, so I didn't see much danger.



sorry, just found it kinda funny xD


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> ^
> O'rly?
> V
> 
> ...


At first I was like...:rant:...



Then I was like...ound:...

But seriously, ending up in a ditch is really pretty minor when you're driving like these nuts.:crazy:


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

houla said:


> Didn't even think of it like that, but I see your point. I'm a big fan of rally though we don't get to see much of it here in the US. These guys are the best drivers in the world. Formula one drivers even admit it. Car is stationary, stuck in a ditch, so I didn't see much danger.


It's not the car in the ditch they need to worry about, but the other competitors coming through!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Petlawn (Nov 28, 2012)

Love the Pics Thank you for sharing it


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

workerant said:


>


Oh my goodness I love this one. I have a special spot for huskies They are just too adorable and I love their eyes.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Video not photo but I was laughing hard at the poor dog (cone of shame video)
Frankie and the cone


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Slartibartfast said:


>


 My new favorite.


----------



## MM13 (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's my puppy being a derp


----------



## Miss_S (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha, this made my night!


----------

